# Egg share at the Lister/LWC or wait for NHS funded IVF?



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Hiya,

I'm not sure if this is the right place but I'm looking for some info on egg-share IVF at different clinics. 

Does anyone know if doing egg sharing at a private clinic would prevent me from later getting IVF on the NHS?

Also, am I being realistic thinking that I'd be able to do a whole egg share IVF from first contact with the clinic to embryo transfer within 4-5 months? Has anyone had experience of timescales from LWC or Lister?

My story so far.....I had 3 NHS funded DIUIs at Homerton earlier this year and wasn't too happy with my treatment there so I looked at moving treatment and funding to another clinic. My GP (the eeeeeeeejit!) said that moving would be fine and happily referred me to UCH/CRGH and sent over all the paper work from my tests and scans etc.

I had a preliminary scan and blood tests at UCH and was so impressed by the care. It was a million light years away from what I had experienced at Homerton and I was super excited about starting IVF there plus their success rates are so much better that Homerton's. Unfortunately we got a nasty shock at the first appointment with the consultant when she told us that there was nothing they could do for us as my PCT wouldn't fund the treatment! So basically my GP had made a mistake sending me there as he should have known the PCT only fund treatment if it is at Homerton.

What made it even more upsetting was that I'd just cancelled my treatment cycle that I was supposed to start at Homerton this month (that I'd waited 8 months on the waiting list for!!!) because I thought the transfer to UCH had all gone through fine  

I'm so upset to be bumped back out of the system and back to the beginning again. At the same time I do realise how very luck we are to be getting treatment on the NHS at all. So I feel like I haven't got any right to be acting spoilt and crying about it but I can't help it 

Anyway.... I'm posting on here because I'm thinking about going for a round of egg sharing IVF while I wait for my cycle at Homerton to come around.

Has anyone else out there done something similar?


----------



## crystals (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Chopio

This is actually the first time I've posted on this website (though I've been lurking here for a while). Your story is spookily similar to ours! We too were told by our GP that we could get treatment at UCH, waited for the appointment, had the tests, and then turned up at our appointment to be told that our PCT wouldn't fund the treatment. The doctor told us that Homerton would be our only NHS option and we'd have to go back to the end of the waiting list for treatment there. We're now signed up to egg share at The Lister. My husband asked whether doing a private cycle would be a problem for NHS treatment while we were in our brief appointment at UCH (I was too busy crying to speak) and the doctor said that he would certainly never ask us about it and would be surprised if anyone else did. I would say that it's worth trying both and seeing what happens. 

In terms of time periods at The Lister we haven't started our treatment yet but I think you could fit it in while waiting for the NHS cycle. They’ve been really efficient with us. We got an appointment pretty much straight after we called to book it. I think the genetic tests take about 6 weeks and then it’s just a question of getting matched. It’s a bit difficult to judge how long that would take as certain things like blood type can make it take longer. PM me if you want to discuss it further. 

I’m so sorry this happened to you too. I thought we were the only unlucky ones!


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry I only just saw your reply. Thank you so much for sharing your story. I broke down in tears in the UCH app too  There is so much emotion and expectation wrapped up in these appointments - especially when you have to wait ages for them. I just felt so crushed to be back at the beginning again and sick at the thought of going back to Homerton. 

I've got an appointment at The Lister next month to egg share too if they'll have me. 

I hope everything works out well for you and you get to start treatment soon x


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

At Lister it is usually only a couple months to get test results and matched and get started.  It took us 5 months from first appointment to starting treatment but that is because they wanted me to lose a stone first so that took 6 weeks. Once treatment starts it all flies by within about a month give or take depending on DR.  I didn't do the pill. 

I'm sorry I don't know if having private treatment affects the NHS funding.  I wouldn't think it would as I've seen people on here have private treatment whilst waiting for their funding through. 

good luck x


----------

